# vq30 to vq35



## the_stig14 (Nov 15, 2008)

i drive a 93' 300zx and a friend of mine has the tranny motor and wireing harness from a 350z that he wants to get rid of for $2000 with 35000 miles.i was wondering what the cost would be to put that in my 300 along with all the other things i need to make it run right with a/c and all....thnks


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

A lot of fabrication is needed but if you have the time and money go for it.


----------



## vvanpoppelen (Nov 6, 2008)

You will have a hard time finding anyone who can tell you the cost, because there is too much fabricating involved. The only person who could tell you the cost is someone who has done the exact same thing before.
That said, it also depends completely on what you are willing to do yourself and what you would only trust a shop to do.


----------

